# gas plumbing question



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello.
I moved into my new build home and noticed a breeze coming from under my kitchen units.

I pulled the plynth back and noticed the breezed coming from this hole.

This is the gas pipe from out side into my kitchen. 
Should this have been sealed and if so how?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

If you want to seal it then 'Flue jointing compound' if your touching the gas pipe itself, get them to come and seal it if its new.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

The plastic sleeve is there to stop the pipe corroding. The builder should have filled in around the pipe. I would clean all the dust and fill with white silicon to allow movement.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Silicone shouldn't be used on the gas pipe itself.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Bit of plaster/filler will be fine,doesn't need to be neat.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

What about expanding foam?


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

If it was my house, I would do expanding foam between the wall and plastic pipe (or cement if you have some spare. Then stuff old news paper between the copper and plastic pipe (or even a bit of old fibreglass insulation).


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

182_Blue said:


> Silicone shouldn't be used on the gas pipe itself.


I haven't heard this before - Why not?


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Acetoxy silicone is corrosive to copper pipes.

Similar issue to you....http://community.screwfix.com/threads/advice-on-sealant-around-a-gas-pipe.157887/


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Gaffa tape


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

Juke_Fan said:


> Acetoxy silicone is corrosive to copper pipes.
> 
> Similar issue to you....http://community.screwfix.com/threads/advice-on-sealant-around-a-gas-pipe.157887/


Wow, just proves you learn something new every day.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The gap around the plastic sleeving can be sealed with anything that won't cause damage to the plastic sleeving.

The pipe as it goes thru the sleeving can be sealed with FJC, flue jointing compound. Seal it on the inside wall but not the outside as, should the pipe/joints that run thru the sleeve ever leak gas, the gas will be able to vent to outside via the sleeving.

I take it that this pipe enters your property from outside at low level and NOT directly thru the rear of your meterbox?

If the pipe DOES come off your meter and exits to the rear of your meterbox thru the cavity then this pipe SHOULD be sealed in the meterbox with FJC so that if a leak does occur at the meter then the gas itself does not enter your cavity/property.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought the sleeve had to be the same material as the pipe its self?

Gonz.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

The sleeve should not be plastic.
It should be a material that will protect the inner copper pipe if the wall were to move.
It should be sealed externally at both ends and internally on the inside of the wall and open to atmosphere at the outside.
The gas carrying pipe should not have any joints within the wall.
As already pointed out the sealant to be used must be suitable for the application.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Makes you question the abiltys of the "Gas Safe" engineer who passed it off!! 

Gonz.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> Makes you question the abiltys of the "Gas Safe" engineer who passed it off!!
> 
> Gonz.


One would hope that a house building company would employ gas safe engineers.
Personally I would be getting the company to rectify that at their cost.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep me too, pretty poor TBH, basic stuff as well. 

Gonz.


----------

